# Arabian Hunter Pleasure Critique **Pic Heavy**



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

7 y/o 
sweepstakes nominated
shown region 10 halter
began undersaddle training this year
ready to start his show career 

let me know how you like him
(please forgive his winter fuzzies in some of the pics)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

aw thanks!! i'll tell him


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol!!!!!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

wow, hes stunning! congrats!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! He is really pretty! I usually don't care for arabs but he is very pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

im glad you guys like him, he is a very special boy


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

you have one very pretty horse on your hands  i hope you do well!


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Ommmmg, pretty horse yo.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Very beautiful horse you have  You look so happy when you are on him!


----------



## Nicole88 (Apr 16, 2009)

He's very pretty! What's his personality like, typical Arab? You look very comfortable on him


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes pretty well p0it together for an arabian have a very soft eye and looks like a smooth ride congrats


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

he is very personable but he is one of those horses that KNOWS if you don't know what your doing. he takes advantage of people who let him get away with it.

he was gelded later in life after his halter career ended so he sometimes forgets he isn't a stud anymore...  

next week he will be getting 14oz. shoes & pads

and yes his gaits are fantastic to ride  !!!
im glad you all like him & thanks for all the super nice comments on him!


----------

